# Ridgid oscillating edge belt sander



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought a Ridgid oscillating sander yesterday from Home Depot to add to my shop and all I have to say is wow it is one heck of a machine.
Already used it in 2 different task repairing items for the wife and did some playing.
I really think this is going to be a great addition.
Anyone else have one and what do you think of it?
I noticed it was rated great in the reviews.


----------



## Habe501 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have had one for about 4 years now. Still keep finding uses for it. Dust collection could be a bit better.


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

Habe I guess you are right about the dust collection. I had to modify mine to use a small hose vac. to collect the dust.
Most of my tools are BDC "before dust collection" so any I can vac away is a plus for me.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Love it... but I do prefer to use it outside.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Use it nearly every day, an early arriver and a main stay in the shop.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

One thing loosen the nut that hold's down the belt sanding unit . If not it will get so dam tight that a pipe wrench will not get it off. I own the same unit. The first one i didn't loosen it up and couldn'g get that nut off. I had to take it back and get a new machine. Just a tip . Nice machine other than that . I use mine in frount of a 36" exhaust fan to the out side so no dust problum.


----------



## JakeBrain (Feb 15, 2009)

*Wrench to removed the spindle nut*



Bar clamp said:


> I bought a Ridgid oscillating sander yesterday from to add to my shop and all I have to say is wow it is one heck of a machine.
> Already used it in 2 different task repairing items for the wife and did some playing.
> I really think this is going to be a great addition.
> Anyone else have one and what do you think of it?
> I noticed it was rated great in the reviews.


I have one and have used it a lot. I found that I had a hard time removing the spindle nut so I made a wrench. I have attached a photo and a drawing of the wrench I also includes the stand that I mad.


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

Jake neat wrench and stand! is that a planer on top if so what kind?

Steve


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I am not Jake Brain But that look's like a tp 1300 A 13" I have one and find it very good. I use every day


----------



## JakeBrain (Feb 15, 2009)

Bar clamp said:


> Jake neat wrench and stand! is that a planer on top if so what kind?
> 
> Steve


It RIDGID 13 In. 3-Blade Thickness Planer R4330 that I use a lot it is very good. 
I like it better that the Delta that I had.


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. 
Jake that is a nice set up.
Last week someone gave me a thickness planer 13" craftsman and I had to replace the hex head someone had put on the blades with button head screws and it works good.
First time I have ever used a planer but I couldn't beat the price.
Again I would like to say thanks for all the response.

Steve


----------



## billybard (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep. The Rigid is one of the most used tools in my shop.
I almost always leave the belt on it, since most of the time I seem to be using it to clean up a rounded corner from a bandsaw cut.

It does create a cloud of dust, but I use it all the time anyway.

Cheers,
s/Mike


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Mike!
I have now had mine about 3 weeks and find myself turning to it more and more.
I have only used the belt so far but I have a project coming up that may require the spindles.
Steve


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Jake - thanks for the drawing of your wrench. 

I've had my eye on the sander since they came out, but finally bit the bullet last week at my local HD store. Naturally, they didn't stock any extra drums, just the belts (of which I already have a good supply). And, they wonder why I usually shop at Lowes, instead.


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

When I originally posted this thread I had no idea as to how much I would use this edge sander but I keep finding ways to use it.
Anyone looking for an edge belt sander I suggest considering this one. I don't think you will be disappointed.
The Ridgid isn't that much more than the other entry level sanders plus it is warrantied a lifetime.


----------

